# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Manjola Nallbani

## niku-nyc

Manjola Nallbani kengetarja e harruar qe njifet per zerin dhe llojet e ndryshme te kengeve nga gjith Shqiperia qe asnji kengetar nuk arrin ta bej dot. Ajo qe kendon Kenge Popullore Korcare, Popullore Permetare, Popullore Tiranase, dhe Popullore Dibranase dhe gjithashtu dhe nga Kosova.
Ti degjosh gjith kenget e Manjoles jan vec kenge serenate, malli, dashurie, atdheun, trimerie...qe nga Jugu deri ne Kosove kontributi i manjoles kurr nuk harroet gjate luftes se Kosoves dhe gjithashtu gjith Diaspores...

----------


## Fiona

Manjola qe thu ti, erdhi tek festa e flamurit ne Chicago. Une mendova qe ajo ishte GREAT edhe e mbajti sallen gjall.  It was awesome, keep it up!!!  Sidomos ate "O sole mio" e qau fare iher.

----------


## hope31

Edhe mua me pelqen si kengetare, Manjola.
Tekstet dhe muzika e kengeve te saj gjithashtu.
E shoh qe pritet ngrohte ngado qe shkon ne spektakle, brenda dhe jashte vendit.

----------


## Fiona

Ka ndonje foto ketu? Se une s'di si ti vej.

----------


## niku-nyc

Ja dy foto e para Manjola ne vitet e fundit kurse e dyta kur beri albumin e pare dhe e treta eshte ne koncerntin ne New York City per Albanian American Womans Organization "Motrat Qiriazi"

----------


## MiLaNiStE

pfffff un se duroj dot skandal i duket vetja si 18 vjecc plzz kur erdhi ktu nkanada o zot sa skandal sla gjo pa tun amon i bi tjem mbesa ksaj edhe se drredh aq sh

----------


## niku-nyc

> pfffff un se duroj dot skandal i duket vetja si 18 vjecc plzz kur erdhi ktu nkanada o zot sa skandal sla gjo pa tun amon i bi tjem mbesa ksaj edhe se drredh aq sh


Per kontributin qe ka ber gjate luftes ne Kosove, Organizatat Shqiptare ne Amerike...e meriton ta quash me shume sesa nji kengetare.
Secili ka mendimin e vet por ket her po flasim per kenget e saj, zerin, dhe reputacionin jo si e dredh apo e hedh vallen...

----------


## drague

Kisha nji pytje sa vjec esht Manjola?
se duket si goc e re dhe nuk i duket mosha hic...

----------


## maryp

me duket se e ka kaluar moshen 45 vjecare

----------


## Flora82

> Per kontributin qe ka ber gjate luftes ne Kosove, Organizatat Shqiptare ne Amerike...e meriton ta quash me shume sesa nji kengetare.
> Secili ka mendimin e vet por ket her po flasim per kenget e saj, zerin, dhe reputacionin jo si e dredh apo e hedh vallen...


   Eshte kengtare  shum  e  mire  ,  ka  kenge  shume  te  mira  sidomos  ato  per  kosove nuk  i  harroj  kurre  ,  ka  nje  stil  te  veqant   Manjola ,  po  ashtu  kenget   i  ka  te  veqanta  ,  me  pelqen  dueti  me Kastriot Tushen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Në Akademinë e Arteve është çelur një degë e veçantë e muzikës së lehtë dhe këngës popullore të përpunuar, një degë që i është besuar këngëtares Manjola Nallbani. 

Manjola Nallbani, pedagoge e muzikës së lehtë dhe këngës popullore në AAB, këngëtarja shqiptare që ka spikatur gjithmonë për zërin e saj, në thuajse të gjitha rrymat muzikore, tashmë është e gatshme që të provojë veten në mësimdhënie. 

Është një nga hapat më seriozë që ka ndërmarrë Akademia e Arteve, për të rregulluar sidomos cilësinë e të kënduarit të muzikës së lehtë dhe popullore të përpunuar, që këto të mos këndohen më nga amatorë. Kam qenë me fat që e nisa e para këtë përvojë me studentët. 

Ky do të jetë grupi i parë i studentëve që do të shkollohen për muzikën e lehtë dhe atë popullore të përpunuar, dhe jam e lumtur që ka vërtet studentë të talentuar, që krahas muzikës operistike, po formohen edhe në interpretimin e muzikës së lehtë, - ka thënë këngëtarja.

BLUETOOTH

----------


## sirena_adria

*Manjola Nallbani: Këngëtaret po sfumohen nga ato që zhvishen* 

_Nga : Enida Himaj_ 


TIRANE - Është rikthyer në tregun muzikor këtë sezon në një bashkëpunim me këngëtarin kosovar, Shkëlzen Jetishi. Manjola Nallbani rrëfen për “Summer Pages” se përzgjedhja për këtë duel ka qenë e vështirë, por kënga ka sjellë një atmosferë ballkanike dhe është pëlqyer shumë nga publiku. Një këngë verore që ka për synim të qetësojë publikun. “Të qarat e baladeve i lëmë nga vjeshta ose dimri” shprehet këngëtarja simpatike. Ajo pranon të flasë edhe për fotot e paparacëve, që e kanë ‘kapur’ me rroba banjo, të cilat i quan mëse normale. Për Manjolën, ekstravaganca është e pranueshme kur ke talent, por jo kur krijon një imazh të rremë, qoftë edhe nëpërmjet veshjes apo zhveshjes. Në këtë intervistë, këngëtarja rrëfen edhe për marrëdhënien me dy vajzat, të cilat tashmë i konsideron si mikeshat e saj më të mira. 

*Sapo keni lançuar klipin tuaj më të ri, si kanë qenë deri më tani komentet për të?* 

Për momentin jam shumë e kënaqur nga reagimi i njerëzve, si nga komentet në “Facebook”, ashtu edhe nga shikuesit në “YouTube” apo në komunikim me mua. Janë të kënaqur me këngën sepse ajo është ritmike, e këndueshme nga çdokush dhe ka atmosferë ballkanike. Videoklipi është plot jetë e ka shumë dritë dhe pamjet janë në përshtatje të plotë me tekstin e muzikën. Sigurisht që edhe kombinimi i zërave mes meje dhe Xenit ka qenë interesant. Për më tepër që unë hyj tek ato artiste që as i blej e as i shtoj klikimet dhe kënga ka vetëm tri ditë që ka dalë. 

*Si lindi ideja e bashkëpunimit me Shkëlzen Jetishin?* 

Fillimisht kënga u krijua nga Flori Mumajesi për mua. Për shkak të strukturës së këngës, mendova se do të ishte më interesante në formë dueti dhe natyrisht, për shkak të tekstit, s’mund ta këndoja me një grua (qesh). Duhej gjetur një partner që të na shkonte vokali dhe personaliteti artistik, kështu menduam se Shkëlzen Jetishi që është një këngëtar mjaft i dashur i muzikës popullore do të ishte kombinim i mirë dhe në fakt ashtu rezultoi. 

*Keni kohë që i mungonit ekranit me një klip të ri, përse zgjodhët këtë moment?* 

Klipet dhe këngët e mira nuk mund ta bëhen me normë e me shumicë. Jo vetëm se janë shumë të kushtueshme dhe unë i kam financuar vetë, por është edhe përgjegjësi. Është e rëndësishme që puna mbi të cilën investohet, t’u pëlqejë të gjithëve, pasi mund të ndodhë të prodhosh diçka që të jetë shumë e bukur për ty po jo për një shije më të gjerë. Domethënë, duhet të jesh e kujdesshme që të ruash emrin dhe figurën tënde. Njerëzit pak e dinë sesi funksionojnë gjërat në art në këtë kohë. Në fakt, s’është se i kam munguar skenës. Kënga e fundit ishte “Vetëm unë” e Flori Mumajesit, një krijim dhe interpretim për herë të parë në muzikën shqiptare i një stili ‘musical’. Ajo u inskenua mjaft bukur dhe s’ishte nevoja për t’i bërë një klip. Ndërsa videoklipi i këngës së re u realizua nga vëllai im, Erald Nallbani. Nuk e bëra këtë zgjedhje pse ishte vëllai im, por realisht për talentin që ka treguar kur realizoi klipin tjetër të këngës “Udhëtoj e menduar”. 

*A keni bërë kompromis për hir të karrierës, pra të lançoni një këngë disi më verore gjatë sezonit?* 

Nuk do ta quaja kompromis, por zgjedhje e logjikshme. Njerëzit në verë duan të pushojnë, të qetësojnë mendjen e veshin. Kam përshtypjen që duan diell, det, ritme, të harrojnë punët e problemet. Të qarat i lëmë nga vjeshta ose dimri (qesh). 

*Folët pak më sipër për shikuesit në “YouTube”, a njihni ju kolegë që kanë blerë klikime për këngët e tyre?* 

Njoh, por s’kam ndërmend t’i përmend, fundja është zgjedhje e tyre. 

*Ju kemi parë shpesh në faqet e para të gazetave me foto paparazzi, a ka pasur raste që jeni ndjerë keq nga këto foto?* 

Nëse më fotografojnë në plazh, natyrisht që unë do të jem si gjithë qeniet e gjalla normale, me rroba banje dhe jo me xhup. Është gjëja më e natyrshme. Nëse do dilja me bikini o rroba banje në skenë, s’do të ishte normale. Jo për të tjerët, po flas vetëm për veten time. Kjo s’do të thotë se gjykoj askënd që del ashtu, por unë s’e kam ndërtuar ashtu karrierën time. Sa për fotot, tani dhe nëse s’ti bëjnë paparacët, mund të t’i bëjë kushdo dhe në çdo situatë se një telefon e ka çdo njeri në dorë. 

*Çfarë mendoni për artistet e reja, të cilat zgjedhin të zhvishen në klipet e tyre?* 

Për të rejat që zhvishen në skenë s’kam asgjë për të thënë. E përsëris që secili ka të drejtë të bëjë si ta mendojë, mjafton të mos dëmtosh të tjerët me veprimet që bën. Nëse ke talent si Beyonce, ti as e ke mendjen nëse është veshur apo jo se të mahnit me zërin dhe talentin po nëse s’ke kryesoren dhe do të bëhesh e famshme vetëm me këtë formë, s’më pëlqen. Ne kemi shumë talente të vërteta që shpesh sfumohen nga këto të fundit dhe po vazhdon e vazhdon kaq vite. 

*A e bën të famshme një këngëtare kur ajo ka një paraqitje ekstravagante?* 

Në fakt i ka bërë disa ekstravaganca, qoftë dhe vetëm në veshje të famshme! Jo thjesht të famshme po ikona, megjithëse janë aq modeste si këngëtare, sa nuk krahasohen as me më të zakonshmit e ‘Gjeniut të Vogël’. Madje, vënë dhe në sedër ato gra apo vajza që ju duhet, megjithëse me dy universitete, të punojnë nga 8 orë në ditë për fëmijët e për shtëpinë e tyre. E kam fjalën për imazhet artificiale që krijohen, të cilat e shesin veten nëpërmjet imazhit që krijojnë. Që flasin për këpucë 800 euro, që ua tundin në fytyrë femrave që robtohen duke punuar, por nuk kanë mundësi të kenë këto lukse. 

*Nënë e dy vajzave, cila është këshilla që u jepni gjithnjë atyre?* 

Unë s’pretendoj të jem qënie e përsosur e as i mësoj vajzat për t’u bërë të tilla. Unë i mësoj të kenë karakter e të mos bëjnë kurrë keq me ndërgjegje. Të mos mendojnë që vlerat dhe edukata janë demode në ditët e sotme. Të kenë energji të mirë, sepse atë që jep, atë merr nga jeta. Të bëhen të zonjat e vetes e të mos varen nga askush për gjërat kryesore në jetë. Të bëjnë gabimet e tyre se nga gabimet mëson çfarë s’duhet bërë më. Natyrisht, jo të bëhen zakon dhe jo gabime nga ato që s’i ndreq dot më. U them dhe që unë jam shoqja më e ngushtë e tyre dhe që do i mbështes çdo sekondë, sa të kem jetë.

*Jemi në kulmin e sezonit veror, ku do t’i kaloni pushimet?* 

Pushimet do i kaloj në Nicë të Francës së bashku me familjen time. Do të jenë pushime të qeta dhe shumë familjare.

(er.nu/Gazeta Shqiptare/BalkanWeb) 



http://www.balkanweb.com/metropol/26...en-203929.html

----------


## sirena_adria

*MANJOLA - Nje JETE ne SKENE* 

Nje Interviste e bukur e Manjoles ne Vizion Plus TV, e dhene perpara pak ditesh .

----------


## sirena_adria

_ Intervista vijon.... _

----------


## sirena_adria

_Pjesa e 3-te._

----------


## sirena_adria

_Dimension Europian ....._ 




Muzika: Florjan Mumajesi
Vargjet: Florjan Mumajesi
Orkestrimi: Florjan Mumajesi

----------


## sirena_adria

_E skenes klasike & asaj moderne !_

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------

